# When did the Ouvert Demarkation of Human beings began in reference to physical characteristics.



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 9, 2005)

Was it during the 2nd and 3rd generation of Noah's children, or was it gradual, or did it occur only after the people got scattered due to the confusion of tongues. Of which this confusion of tongues made them migrate to lands of different climates, food, and of which this migration also brought about isolation in reference to genes of specific families and tribes.

But whenever it occured, it seemed to happen pretty quick since after Abraham went down into Egypt, the Egyptians were established as a power with Sheba/Meroe already established in the South.

I count, 10 generations from Shem to Abraham.

All I could say, is that women had to be extremely beautiful back then, because mankind seemed to have been multiplying without end.

[Edited on 3-9-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Was it during the 2nd and 3rd generation of Noah's children, or was it gradual, or did it occur only after the people got scattered due to the confusion of tongues. Of which this confusion of tongues made them migrate to lands of different climates, food, and of which this migration also brought about isolation in reference to genes of specific families and tribes.


Given the lack of specific data in Scripture regarding that, we can speculate that the isolation theory of gene pools and tongues probably accounts for the differences. We can certainly see the providence of God in this as well the way history has unfolded as it has. 



> But whenever it occured, it seemed to happen pretty quick since after Abraham went down into Egypt, the Egyptians were established as a power with Sheba/Meroe already established in the South.
> 
> I count, 10 generations from Shem to Abraham.


The specific ethnic groups were probably larger initially, and then further subdivided as they spread throughout the earth geographically. 


> All I could say, is that women had to be extremely beautiful back then, because mankind seemed to have been multiplying without end.


I agree. Why else would Abimilech want to take a 90 year old Sarah as his wife?


----------

